# Grieg- 100 Years!!



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO REMIND EVERYONE: 
IT IS 100 YEARS SINCE GRIEG`S DEATH THIS YEAR!!!  

Would be interesting to know: What is your favourite compositions by Grieg?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

My favorite composition of Grieg's is his Piano Concerto in A minor. Fantastic!  I heard a live performance of it last year w/ Stewart Goodyear on the piano.

I also love the Peer Gynt Suite, and just yesterday heard his violin sonatas, for which I really enjoyed the violin sonata # 1 and # 3.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I also like Grieg's piano concerto, and his Peer Gyn Suit, I loved Morning Mood and Hall of the mountain king, first pieces of Grieg I heard, it just made me want to listen to more. And now I shall have to try his other music.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Piano Sonata Op. 7
"The Death of Ase" from Peer Gynt Suite No. 1


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Violin Sonata No.3
Piano Concerto
Many of the 'Lyrical Pieces'
String Quartet in G minor
Ave maris stella

All excellent! A true Romantic, Grieg was. It's a pity that the musical world does not bother to make just a tiny bit of the fuss about his centenary that they regularly do for Mozart - but the Greatest Composer must remain unmatched!  Ha ha ha


----------



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree... it is not much of an celebration...  
But has anyone heard Griegs ballade in G minor??? Its really.. haunting, in a way...and really, really sad, I think. He wrote it after both his parents died...  
But thats _really_ worth listening too!!! , especially in the new cd, played by Leif Ove Andsnes... He is a really good pianist, maybe not as famous as Barenboim or Ashkenazy or Lang Lang, but I would say that he is just as good!!!


----------

